# ادوات القياس (القدمه زات الورنيه -الميكروميتر)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2009)

اولا القدمه زات الورنيه 

THE VERNIER CALIPIER


تتكون من فك منزلق من جزئين يربطهما مسمار ملولب ويثبت الجزء الايمن عند المقاس التقريبي بواسطه صموله الضبط الدقيق ويمكن تحريك الفك المنزلق زو الورنيه للحصول علي المقاس الصحيح 


:67::67::67:




مثال















مثال لكي تحلوه؟؟؟؟:11::11::11::11:






الاجابه=






الاجابه=








الاجابه=


:13::13::13::13:


الميكرومتر THE MICROMETER

منتشره بكثره ومدي قياسها يغطي معظم القياسات المطلوبه وفكرتها تعتمد علي العلاقه بين حركه القلاوظ وحركته المحوريه وتعرف مسافه الحركه المحوريه للولب القلاوظ المناظره لادراته دوره واحده بخطوه اللولب بمعني ازا دارت جلبه القياس دوره كامله تحرك عمود الميكرومتر مسافه خطوه اللولب ويوجد انواع :

ميكرومتر قياس خارجي
ميكرومتر قياس داخلي
ميكرومتر قياس الاعماق




ميكرومتر قياس الاعماق

:79::79::79:




مثال



























امثله لكي تحلوها؟؟؟؟؟؟




الاجابه=




الاجابه=




الاجابه=





الاجابه=


شكراااااااااااااااا:20::20::20:


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## وحيد بورتسودان (18 يونيو 2009)

لك منا كل تقدير و احترام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد الباغ (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ali bassem (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لدي استفسار الى اي مدى تصل دقة قياس القدمات ذذذات الورنيه


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 يونيو 2009)

تصل الي 02ومن اللمليمتر


----------



## midofm (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندسة عمل رائع 
حضرتك اكيد مهندسة انتاج


----------



## moustafa afify (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندسة وإلى النجاح والتوفيق الدائم فى رعاية الله


----------



## العبدالله (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## رنا البغدادي (29 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة المايكرومتر
الاولى 10.66
الثانية 12.855
الثالثة 3.26
الرابعة 16.16


شكرا يا ست عبير


----------



## زيد جبار (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا اختى الفاضلة


----------



## eng.osamaa (1 يوليو 2009)

والشكر الجزيل

الحل :63:

امثله لكي تحلوها؟؟؟؟؟؟




الاجابه= 10.66 :8:




الاجابه= 12.86 :10:




الاجابه= 4.26 :75:





الاجابه= 16.16 :20:


شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## rasmi (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير لهذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## اب كريق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة جدا يا باشمهتدس انت انسانة عظيمة فعلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmed elhlew (15 يناير 2010)

*مهندسة عبير والاخوة مهندسى الانتاج
قراءة القدمة ذات الورنية ذات الرقم 13.82 خطاء والصح هى 13.41
وبطريقك حسابك هى (13 + (عدد الشرط * الدقة ) وهذا يعنى
(13 + (20.5 * 0.02 ) ) = 13.41
شكرا وبرجاء الرد
م/احمد كامل*


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (15 يناير 2010)

شرح مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياباش مهندس علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نوفلة (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراًً


----------



## ENGMENG (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع رائع ومهم لطلاب الإنتاج


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## abdo xp (4 مايو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## بوفا الزوى (9 مايو 2012)

والله شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علي ياسر (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

